# Systema Seminar w/Vladimir Vasiliev - Phoenix - Nov 1 & 2



## Jay Bell (Aug 26, 2003)

Sat. and Sun., November 1-2, 2003 - Mesa (Phoenix), Arizona
Featuring Vladimir Vasiliev. All Aspects of the Russian System including a focus on Knife and Chain Defense, Defense Inside Car, and Spetsnaz Shovel work.

This will be Vladimir Vasiliev's first seminar in the Southwest!

Tentative Schedule:

Saturday 0900-1400


FUNDAMENTALS
Warm-up Exercises
Breathing and Awareness Drills (KGB drills)

HAND-TO-HAND
Standing and Ground Work

KNIFE DEFENSE
Key Principles of Movement and Equipment
Standing, Squatting, and Ground Work

Dinner Banquet



Sunday 0830  1330


Breaking the Structure of the Body
Awareness Drills

DEFENSE INSIDE OF A CAR
General Defensive Tactics
Quick Extraction of Person
Car Jackings

KICK DEFENSE
Standing and Ground Work

CHAIN DEFENSE
All Aspects

SPETS SHOVEL
History and Varied Uses
Attack and Defense

Space is limited. Cost is $185.00 US if payment is received by Friday, October 17th and $200.00 US thereafter.

Brand new Spetsnaz Shovels by Cold Steel have been made available for this seminar for the special price of $20.00 US.

Precise location information and a detailed schedule of events will be posted as the seminar dates draw near. 

Along with your payment, please send an e-mail stating that you will be attending to seminars@russiancombat.com or call 602-793-9399.

Please make checks payable to Kwan Lee and mailed to:

Russian Martial Art Southwest
1959 S. Power Rd. Suite 103
Mesa, AZ 85206
www.systema.us

*bump*


----------



## Kwan Lee (Sep 8, 2003)

*Rooms at Twin Palms Hotel  ( or 480-967-9431) are now available!  * 

For those who are attending the first-ever Vladimir Vasiliev seminar in Phoenix (Arizona State) this Nov. 1-2, we have reserved a block of rooms at the Twin Palms, a mid-scale hotel located 100 feet from the location of the seminar!  They have lowered their group rate for us to an affordable $69.00 per night.  You must tell them you are with the Russian Martial Art Seminar to get this price.  

For more information visit www.russiancombat.com/seminars.html or please call 602-793-9399


----------



## Kwan Lee (Oct 13, 2003)

The following is an update regarding the November 1 & 2 seminar in Arizona.  Jim King will be teaching the Friday night class.

*Sat. and Sun., November 1-2, 2003 - Tempe (Phoenix), Arizona (Arizona State University, 85287)*

*
Featuring  Vladimir Vasiliev. All Aspects of the Russian System with a focus on Knife and Chain Defense, Defense Inside Car, and  Spetsnaz Shovel work.







Vladimir is a 10 year veteran of the high risk Special Operations Units within the Russian Special Forces (Voiska Spetsialnogo Naznachenia) and is the chief representative of The System, in the Western Hemisphere.  He has served in numerous classified assignments, including the protection of high-level officials, and began teaching The System outside of Russia after the fall of the Soviet Union.

His real-world experience and extensive knowledge of defensive tactics and personal protection has made him one of the most sought after martial arts instructors in the world.

Dont miss this very rare opportunity to train with one of the most respected authorities on self-defense and street survival!


This will be  Vladimir Vasiliev's first seminar in the Southwest!

*

*Tentative Schedule:*

*Friday 2000 - 2130*

	Training Session Taught by Jim King







Jim (shown above, next to Vladimir) is a former Long Range Recon. Patrol 

(LRRP) Ranger with the US Army and is one of Vladimir's senior instructors in Toronto.
	(This session is not mandatory)

*Saturday 0900-1400*

*FUNDAMENTALS*
Warm-up Exercises
Breathing and Awareness Drills

*HAND-TO-HAND*
Standing and Ground Work

*KNIFE DEFENSE*
Key Principles of Movement and Equipment
Standing, Squatting, and Ground Work

Catered Dinner Gathering

*Sunday 0830  1330*

Breaking the Structure of the Body
Awareness Drills

*DEFENSE INSIDE OF A CAR (cars provided)*
General Defensive Tactics
Quick Extraction of Person
Car Jackings

*KICK DEFENSE*
Standing and Ground Work

*CHAIN DEFENSE*
All Aspects

*SPETS SHOVEL*
History and Varied Uses
Attack and Defense

Please bring a training knife to the seminar.  Otherwise,  aluminum training knives (see picture below) will be available for sale for $20.00 US (this event only).






HOTEL INFORMATION
*Rooms at  Twin Palms Hotel  (480-967-9431) are now available!*






We have reserved a block of rooms at the Twin Palms, a mid-scale hotel located 100 feet from the location of the seminar!  They have lowered their group rate for us to an affordable $69.00 per night.  You must tell them you are with the *Russian Martial Art Seminar* to get this price.


*
For more information visit www.russiancombat.com/seminars.html or please call 602-793-9399.
*


----------



## Brian King (Oct 19, 2003)

Man I can hardly wait!! It is just around the corner!!

Hope to see many of you there!

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 20, 2003)

Neither can we!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 30, 2003)

12 hours till airport training, then Flight training, more airport training then the real fun begins!! It has been raining here (big surprise) and I am so looking forward to the weather change not to mention 'doing the work' with old friends and new friends yet unknown.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## ABN (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope you guys have a great seminar and that its the first of many more......I'm still jealous though........#@!#$*^#$  Army!

andy


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Please, do post a review?


----------

